# Been a while, So here's an update.



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey all,
It's been a long time since I've visited and even longer since I've contributed, so here's an update.

These are just the animals that I have pictures of, some aren't recent but most were taken over the past week.
If you're on Facebook, you may recognise them.

First up is one of the pure Darwin Het Albino girls







Albino Jaguar Male (Possible Sunglow, but won't know for sure until he breeds).






Pure Palmerston Jungle Female






Pure Jungle Faulkner x SXR Line Female






Pure Cowley Jungle Male






Pure Jungle Zebra Female (LED Lights were a bit much in this pic)


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 11, 2016)

That albino is perfection!


----------



## Stuart (Feb 11, 2016)

Those some beautiful animals Shaun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 11, 2016)

Round 2

Pure Jungle Axanthic Female (Picture through glass...)






Pure Jungle Axanthic Male






Pure Jungle Zebra het Axanthic Male






Jaguar Possible Axanthic Female (Will know for sure when Paired with a het Axanthic soon)






Axanthic 66% possible het Albino (looking forward to proving her out and making some Snows)






Caramel Zebra Female (Sold as a possible super caramel, will find out when she breeds)






Caramel Zebra Male (Sold as a possible super caramel, will find out when he breeds)






A-Grade Hypo Bredli Female (this was her at 18 months old, really need to get new pics)






A-Grade Hypo Bredli Male (this was him at 18 months old, really need to get new pics)






Caramel Jaguar Male (he was paired to the hypo bredli girl this season, 19 eggs due this weekend, can't wait to see what they produce)


----------



## Herpo (Feb 11, 2016)

The pure jungles, hypo bredlis and the albino and caramel jags are gorgeous! Incredible animals Shaun, truly amazing!


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 11, 2016)

All I can say is :shock:


----------



## Wallo (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow - That A-Grade Bredli is to die for


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 12, 2016)

vampstorso said:


> That albino is perfection!


He's much better in the flesh as well, his Fluro's just pop!



Stuart said:


> Those some beautiful animals Shaun! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Stu! - Been too long since I've posted anything around here.

- - - Updated - - -



Herpo said:


> The pure jungles, hypo bredlis and the albino and caramel jags are gorgeous! Incredible animals Shaun, truly amazing!


Thanks Herpo! It has taken a while to compile a group like this, This coming season will be interesting 



BredliFreak said:


> All I can say is :shock:


I do the same when I walk into the spare room at home 



Wallo said:


> Wow - That A-Grade Bredli is to die for


They're both great, last year they produced some of the best hypos I've seen. Didn't take long for them all to be snapped up though.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 12, 2016)

You selling at the expo Shaun? It would be awesome to see these in person


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 12, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> You selling at the expo Shaun? It would be awesome to see these in person


Nah, Don't do selling animals at Expos, too much time and risk with so many people going. 
The way I see it, I'd have to quarantine everything that didn't sell for 6 months as a minimum.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh geez, now that is a beautiful collection you have there....I can't decide which one is my favorite, they are all stunning but the Albino, just wow. 

Thanks for sharing the pics, that's made my day I think.


----------



## Herpo (Feb 12, 2016)

I really can't wait to see what animals result from these!


----------



## BillS (Feb 13, 2016)

Here in the USA all I can do is drool. Thank you.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 14, 2016)

[MENTION=17860]ShaunMorelia[/MENTION], Mate!!!!! i am in love with that "Palmy" it absolutely pops, the rest are outstanding animals", it's just something about that "Palmy" that just jumps out and makes you want to own it NOW. WTG bud keep us posted on the results from the caramel jag/hypo bredli eggs, i reckon they are going to be spectacular.  ................Ron


----------



## Nailsinside (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow Shaun, you have some beautiful animals!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 24, 2016)

Herpo said:


> I really can't wait to see what animals result from these!


You should see them 
Will post up some updates once they're feeding and shedding etc.



BillS said:


> Here in the USA all I can do is drool. Thank you.


Many of these are already in the US of A, and most are being selectively bred for high colours, clean patterns etc. Seems most here (Land of OZ) are looking to make a few quick pairings to make some quick dollars by pairing a male to various animals just because they're female etc.



ronhalling said:


> @ShaunMorelia, Mate!!!!! i am in love with that "Palmy" it absolutely pops, the rest are outstanding animals", it's just something about that "Palmy" that just jumps out and makes you want to own it NOW. WTG bud keep us posted on the results from the caramel jag/hypo bredli eggs, i reckon they are going to be spectacular.  ................Ron


Thanks mate, she is a great animal and funnily enough, quite placid for a Palmy!
The Hypo Bredli Caramel Jag clutch is out, but will wait till they've shed and get some decent pics of them.

- - - Updated - - -



Nailsinside said:


> Wow Shaun, you have some beautiful animals!


Thanks mate, a lot of searching and being fussy goes into what I select for my collection and projects.


----------



## Herpo (Feb 24, 2016)

I can't wait to see your hatchies!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 2, 2016)

Here' the first jag to shed from the Caramel jag to A-Grade Hypo Bredli clutch


----------



## Herpo (Mar 2, 2016)

So damn gorgeous, can't wait to see everything else!


----------

